# Algunas cosas no pueden



## sabrinita85

Ciao,

a quest'ora ho il cervello annebbiato per via di una serie interminabile di pagine da leggere.
Solo che devo scrivere: "*alcune cose non possono essere dette*".
L'unica traduzione possibile che mi viene adesso è:
"Algunas cosas no pueden ser dichas".
Forse è corretto, ma mi dà l'impressione di itagnolo.

Conferme, smentite, aiuti vari?

Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Es correcto, pero te puede ir bien "no deben" o "no se deben decir" según el contexto, más que nada por las variables que admita la frase tanto en español como en italiano.
Si en el contexto la forma verbal del original se puede cambiar sin problemas, en español debería ser también posible.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah qué bien, es correcto! 

Es que en realidad no hace parte de un verdadero contexto, la cosa va así:

*Uhmmm, uhmmm...
¿Sabes que...?
NO! ALCUNE COSE NON POSSONO ESSERE DETTE!*


----------



## Neuromante

Pues "No pueden" o "no deben" según el gusto Pero  queda una opción algo más "afectadal" "no pueden ni deben ser dichas" con los verbos en ese orden. Aunque corres el riesgo de que se rían


----------



## sabrinita85

Pues la verdad es que el intento y el objetivo coinciden en la comicidad. 

Me has dado una buena idea: escribir las dos (_no pueden ni deben_) me imagino que supondrá un mayor énfasis!

Gracias!


----------



## Blu di Prussia

independientemente del contexto, pienso que dependa mucho si se trata de poder o deber. "no se deben decir" no es lo mismo que algo no se pueda decir. En este caso tal diferencia modifica notoriamente el contexto de lo que se quiere decir. "Algunas cosas no se pueden decir" me parece más apropiado y en cualquier contexto. Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Blu di Prussia said:


> independientemente del contexto, pienso que dependa mucho si se trata de poder o deber. "no se deben decir" no es lo mismo que algo no se pueda decir. En este caso tal diferencia modifica notoriamente el contexto de lo que se quiere decir. *"Algunas cosas no se pueden decir" *me parece más apropiado y en cualquier contexto. Saludos.



Sí, ésta también es una buena idea.
Gracias.


----------



## Cristina.

*"Algunas cosas no se pueden decir".*
En español se usa más el gerundio que en italiano, pero se usa menos la pasiva que en italiano.
"Algunas cosas no pueden ser dichas" es igualmente válida, pero resultaría más forzado, no saldría espontáneamente como "algunas cosas no se pueden decir".
("alcune cose non possono e non devono  essere dette"-> "algunas cosas no pueden ni deben decirse")


----------



## Neuromante

En español sí, Blu. Pero la diferencia es mucho menor en italiano. Sobre todo con el contexto que aporta Sabrinita en el tercer post.

Aquí me parece más importante como funcionan las dos lenguas que una traslación de diccionario.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> *"Algunas cosas no se pueden decir".*
> En español se usa más el gerundio que en italiano, pero se usa menos la pasiva que en italiano.
> "Algunas cosas no pueden ser dichas" es igualmente válida, pero resultaría más forzado, no saldría espontáneamente como "algunas cosas no se pueden decir".
> ("alcune cose non possono e non devono  essere dette"-> "algunas cosas no pueden ni deben decirse")


¿Pero el hecho de que resulte forzado tiene algo que ver con el forzamiento de no quererlo decir?
O sea: yo no quiero decirlo; entonces utilizo una expresión que resulte forzada como mi intención de decirlo.
confused: creo que no lo he explicado bien)


----------



## Cristina.

Yo he dicho que en mi opinión (y creo que la de todos los españoles) es más natural decir "no se pueden decir" que "no pueden ser dichas", pero es una apreciación personal.
Esto también pasará en italiano y en inglés, supongo.
Son las 2 igualmente válidas.
Lo he buscado en Google y éste me da la razón:
No pueden ser dichas (889)
No se pueden decir  (39.200)


----------



## Neuromante

*No  puede ser dicho* Suena a imposibilidad, tipo un bloqueo mental, una ley...  a algo por encima del que habla


----------



## Blu di Prussia

Bueno, antes que nada me perdonarán la sinceridad, pero eso de usar Google per corroborare (veo que es una tendencia en general) me parece cuestionable. Lógico, es lo más a la mano, pero no debería ser una regla.  

Sobre la cuestión de la "forzatura". Pienso que la forzatura sea una cuestión psicológica *del* oyente, una ilusión, que con la intención del emisor, es decir, con el simple echo que la frase se formule pasiva o activamente, no tiene nada que ver. Sin duda, Sabrinita, usar el pasivo, afirmando algo en un coloquio, puede parecer forzado (al oyente), dado que tú eres el sujeto (concreto, no gramatical) del acto lingüístico. Esto vale, creo yo, en general, para cualquier lengua. En otro contexto, la voz activa puede parecer forzada y hasta de mal gusto (en textos científicos por ejemplo, pero no siempre). Es, creo yo, una cuestión de estilo insomma. "No se puede(n) decir" es, sin duda, más común que "no pueden ser dichas", en un registro coloquial en español. En la primera frase el sujeto es impersonal (no existe), en la segunda es pasivo (no se sabe o es irrelevante, pero _puede_ existir). En este _puede existir_ se esconde *La* forzatura. Una cuestión de angustia. 

En el ejemplo "No puede ser dicho Suena a imposibilidad, tipo un bloqueo mental, una ley... a algo por encima del que habla", el bloqueo mental lo veo más bien *en* en el emisor, *en* el que habla, dado que es el emisor quien lo afirma (pasivamente), una forma inconsciente, quindi, de des-responsabilizarse, dado que nuestro potencial emisor no distingue, _además_ y _sobretodo_, entre deber y poder. Pero esto sería ya otro thread. En alemán la diferencia es neta. Entre können (poder) y dürfen (poder en la interpretación que da Neuromante) no hay duda. Pero ya los alemanes se están "romanizando" en este sentido también. 

Sobre cuánto menor sea esa diferencia y cómo funcionan las dos lenguas, sería interesante una breve explicación (con ejemplos) Neuromante. Dicho así, nos dejas sólo curiosos. En el ejemplo-contexto que da Sabrinita y que  citas Neuromante: "Uhmmm, uhmmm...
¿Sabes que...?
NO! ALCUNE COSE NON POSSONO ESSERE DETTE!"

la diferencia la veo en la psicología del posible emisor, quien _sabe_ que *puede* decir lo que no dice. En efecto, Sabrinita, tiene que ver, creo yo, con el forzamiento de no quererlo decir, _pudiendo_, por un lado, y con la angustia y/o deseo del receptor por saber, por el otro. Esta agradable _tensión_ es algo, creo yo, que _puede ser perdonado_ siempre (me desresponsabilizo de lo que estoy por decir, jee) si, en un caso concreto, mi interlocutor fuese una bella donzella. En el caso de un hombre tal tensión/forzatura es mera des-reponsabilidad (ok., ok. puedes abrir otro thread, jeee). Sólo una exageración final antes de comer. Un saludo a ustedes.

Blu


----------



## sabrinita85

Total, ¿me aconsejas que lo deje así, no?


----------



## Blu di Prussia

sabrinita85 said:


> Total, ¿me aconsejas que lo deje así, no?



Por mi parte puedes dejarlo así: _algunas cosas no se pueden decir_. Luego _a piacere_ puedes matizar tu intención según mi último post.


----------



## sabrinita85

Vale, pues muchas gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Blu:

Estas cosas no dependen de la psicología del *Oyente* sino de la psicología de los *hablantes* de una lengua y no tienen nada que ver con normas y conceptos gramaticales sino con el uso activo de la lengua 
Por otra parte Cristina se refiere a la forma de expresarse, a las estructuras a las que es más fácil recurrir, incluso por como se mueve la lengua en la boca. Nada que ver con voces activas o pasivas
Sobre lo de  "bloqueo mental" nada, absolutamente nada que ver con lo que yo decía. Me refería a como se entiende esa frase en español. Sinceramente no entiendo nada de lo que has dicho en ese párrafo, no veo ninguna relación en tu respuesta.

Francamente: No sé en Alemania, pero en España la psicología es una cosa distinta a la lengua y a la gramática.


Pd Sabrinita: Haz caso esta vez a los madrelinga. Que, con argumentos distintos, estamos de acuerdo sobre qué frase usar


----------



## Blu di Prussia

> Blu:
> 
> Estas cosas no dependen de la psicología del *Oyente * sino de la psicología de los *hablantes*



Oyente o hablante, una cuestión de psicología al fin y a cabo. A menos que esos hablantes que citas les guste monologar. 



> Francamente: No sé en Alemania, pero en España la psicología es una cosa distinta a la lengua y a la gramática.


 Sin lugar a ninguna duda.




> Pd Sabrinita: Haz caso esta vez a los madrelinga. Que, con argumentos distintos, estamos de acuerdo sobre qué frase usar


 No es muy gentil excluir así a los extranjeros que aprenden castellano. Se hacen caso las ordenes, no las opiniones. Ser de lengua madre no es ningún abolengo linguístico o garantía de competencia Neuro, que los extranjeros deben aceptar por Grazia di Dio. Lo digo sobretodo e per lo più, porque yo también soy hispanohablante.


----------

